# 200sx SE-R water pump



## brownie_52 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi, I'm a new member. I own a 95 Nissan 200sx se-r and need some help. The other day I was driving around with some buddies and I noticed my temp gauge spike up. So I pulled over to see what the issue was, I looked under my car and coolant is leaking (a lot of it) so I shut my car off to let it cool as my friends went home. After my car cooled I drove it home and told my dad about the issue and what happened. He took a look and said it was the water pump. So I ordered a new one and it would take a few days to get to my place. So I thought to go ahead and get parts out of the way so I can put the new pump in when I got it. But I ran into some issues.

I firstly cant find a tensioner, if there is one and also all the bolts to my power steering pump.

I'm a freshly graduated high schooler and needs the help. I've owned the car for about 6 months. This car has its learning curves but I'm slowly learning. If anyone can give advice, I would gladly accept it.


----------

